# baffle step ?



## vince (Oct 19, 2007)

Hello, I was wondering,when deciding on a finished Q for a given DIY speaker, should one bump up the finished Q to compinsate for the baffle step? or will this not work effectively? or will the higher finish Q only be high at a given frequency and not coincide with the baffle step?:dizzy:
Thanks,
Vince


----------

